# Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum'



## Schneeball (Dec 28, 2011)

Is anyone else growing this? I got some from zachary908 and I really like it! It transferred from emersed really well and I even have a bit outside growing emersed though we will see what happens when the dry heat sets in around here. I've read it can be trimmed to a bush but thinking about letting it grow out of the top and flower a bit. This is in a new tank so I have a bit of diatom hence the fat oto.:icon_mrgr


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Schneeball! I also got some Persicaria Kawagoeanum from Zach about a month ago. Mine converted back to submersed form within days and turned bright pink. Here is a pic of it...it is the tall pink stem slightly left of center:









That was a few weeks ago; since then, I've tripled the stems and moved them slightly more left. I'll try to get a new photo up tomorrow. It's a great plant!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to see the plants are doing well for you guys!  Nice pics too!


----------



## Schneeball (Dec 28, 2011)

Really liking the Ranunculus Inundatus too, thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear, Schneeball!  Any pictures of the Ranunculus in your tank?


----------



## Schneeball (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry I'm late!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like they are doing quite well!


----------



## Schneeball (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, I even moved one four inch runner over to my other bigger tank before i took that, love this plant!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Squee!

8 am getting some pesicaria from crazydaz and am so excited!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

How is it looking now, SpecGrrl?


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> How is it looking now, SpecGrrl?


Alas, that was in the batch with the red root floaters that apparently got blanched in the mailbox.

So I lost them all they melted and didn't come back.

My own fault, bc I didn't set an alarm to check the mail and I was doing a Reiki attunement.

The good news is that my Reiki student's food sensitivities have cleared up considerably as has her depressions/anxiety!


----------

